# V60 and Coffee Carafe



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi All,

Just curious, is there a benefit to pouring a V60 in to a carafe before pouring it in a cup/glass, other than you can make bigger batches? Is there a taste benefit?

Thanks


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

This is how I make coffee. I see no real benefit other than visual inspection of your drink. It's a preference for me to prevent overfilling, I drink from a small delicate cup.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No, no benefit as long as your brew fits in the cup, just more washing up.


----------



## manzyuk (Feb 8, 2021)

I occasionally brew even a single cup into a server and then transfer it to a cup if I want the coffee to cool down quicker.


----------

